# Genosmate Reviews His Reo



## Genosmate (27/5/14)

The first two weeks (well almost)with the REO ;
Have to say that this is without any doubt the best piece of kit I've bought in over a year of vaping.
Easy to fit any type of coil you can dream up,play around to get hotter/cooler vapes,easy to re wick and the flavour and vapour production is on another level.
I have also confirmed for myself that I really do not like cotton wicks and also I find microcoils give too hot a vape so I've had to experiment a bit,I also don't like single strand wire coils wrapped around the wick they look terrible and I don't like the vape at all.
What I've got in the REO now is a tensioned triple twisted wire,8 wraps around a 2.4mm mandrel and a short piece of 2mm wick threaded through the coil (swells to fit the coil nicely) fitted high off the deck and this gives me just what I need.
Had to take a break in typing because a delivery just arrived from Vapour Mountain (my first try of these liquids) and being very impatient I simply emptied the juice bottle cleaned the reomizer and dry burned.Then filled up with menthol ice and two drops of coconut concentrate (thanks rob),this is very very nice!
If you are even remotely considering getting yourself a REO,three words ; just do it! 
I doubt you'll be disappointed,
Thanks to all the reonauts for the helpful information and great posts!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (27/5/14)

Congrats @Genosmate 
We got our Reos at about the same time

I am also very happy so far, havent touched my other equipment since


----------



## vaalboy (27/5/14)

Genosmate said:


> The first two weeks (well almost)with the REO ;
> Have to say that this is without any doubt the best piece of kit I've bought in over a year of vaping.
> Easy to fit any type of coil you can dream up,play around to get hotter/cooler vapes,easy to re wick and the flavour and vapour production is on another level.
> I have also confirmed for myself that I really do not like cotton wicks and also I find microcoils give too hot a vape so I've had to experiment a bit,I also don't like single strand wire coils wrapped around the wick they look terrible and I don't like the vape at all.
> ...



Glad you are enjoying your Reo. What gauge wire are you using for the tripple twisted coil? Any quick tips you may have for me for twisting 3 strands?


----------



## johan (27/5/14)

@Genosmate I like your impressions on the Reo and yes it just works, anybody still in doubt:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (27/5/14)

Don't want to hijack the thread here; but if anyone have an extra SO kit for a Grand and willing to sell, kindly pm me with price and banking detail.


----------



## Genosmate (27/5/14)

vaalboy said:


> Glad you are enjoying your Reo. What gauge wire are you using for the tripple twisted coil? Any quick tips you may have for me for twisting 3 strands?


Can't say for sure what gauge wire because I ordered 28 and 30 gauge and when it arrived the supplier hadn't marked it and I can't tell the difference by eye.
I like to keep things as easy as possible even though I have more tools and equipment than I'll ever use.
I always tension the single strand of wire first (even if I build single strand coils) it makes a springy mess into a straight piece of wire easily,personally I don't see the need for a battery drill or fancy equipment to do this.Take a length of wire hold one end in some pliers and the other in either a set of pliers which are pretty rusty and will grip the wire on their own or use a set of grips,hold the pliers and let the wire hang with the weight of the rusty pliers or grips pulling it and simply spin the bottom set of pliers (grips) after a few spins check the wire and you should see it is straightened,if not spin it some more.Then fold the wire into three strands and repeat the spinning process and you'll end up with a perfectly straight piece of twisted wire.Then I wrap the wire around a micro screwdriver but a nail/machine screw/paperclip will work just as well.Its easy to wrap and very easy to adjust it when its finished,then mount it and fit the wick,hope it helps.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## johan (27/5/14)

FYI @Genosmate , the 30G will be thinner than the 28G


----------



## vaalboy (27/5/14)

Genosmate said:


> Can't say for sure what gauge wire because I ordered 28 and 30 gauge and when it arrived the supplier hadn't marked it and I can't tell the difference by eye.
> I like to keep things as easy as possible even though I have more tools and equipment than I'll ever use.
> I always tension the single strand of wire first (even if I build single strand coils) it makes a springy mess into a straight piece of wire easily,personally I don't see the need for a battery drill or fancy equipment to do this.Take a length of wire hold one end in some pliers and the other in either a set of pliers which are pretty rusty and will grip the wire on their own or use a set of grips,hold the pliers and let the wire hang with the weight of the rusty pliers or grips pulling it and simply spin the bottom set of pliers (grips) after a few spins check the wire and you should see it is straightened,if not spin it some more.Then fold the wire into three strands and repeat the spinning process and you'll end up with a perfectly straight piece of twisted wire.Then I wrap the wire around a micro screwdriver but a nail/machine screw/paperclip will work just as well.Its easy to wrap and very easy to adjust it when its finished,then mount it and fit the wick,hope it helps.



Thanks for the info!!


----------



## Genosmate (27/5/14)

Silver said:


> Congrats @Genosmate
> We got our Reos at about the same time
> 
> I am also very happy so far, havent touched my other equipment since


Same here I cleaned up all my other stuff and put it away,I may buy another REO (a mini perhaps) but I doubt I'll get anything else,well apart from an aqua clone which is on its way,oh and some other RDA's which I want to mod,just want to try it out!


----------



## Genosmate (27/5/14)

Silver said:


> Congrats @Genosmate
> We got our Reos at about the same time
> 
> I am also very happy so far, havent touched my other equipment since


Same here I cleaned up all my other stuff and put it away,I may buy another REO (a mini perhaps) but I doubt I'll get anything else,well apart from an aqua clone which is on its way,oh and some other RDA's which I want to mod,just want to try it out!


----------



## Silver (27/5/14)

Am loving my mini
Just fits so beautifully in the hand

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Andre (27/5/14)

Have moved your impressions @Genosmate - thought it deserved it own thread. Hope you do not mind?
Agree, at this stage a Reo is the ultimate vape gear, but yet so simple.
I have always been wondering about this "tensioning". Thought one has to tension (keep it very tight) the wire whilst wrapping. Now I have learned something new - thank you. 
Is my inference correct that your wraps do not touch - not a micro coil?


----------



## Genosmate (28/5/14)

Matthee said:


> Have moved your impressions @Genosmate - thought it deserved it own thread. Hope you do not mind?
> Agree, at this stage a Reo is the ultimate vape gear, but yet so simple.
> I have always been wondering about this "tensioning". Thought one has to tension (keep it very tight) the wire whilst wrapping. Now I have learned something new - thank you.
> Is my inference correct that your wraps do not touch - not a micro coil?


Hi Matthee,no problem with moving the post,now I have my own first thread,thanks.
You are right its not a micro coil,I find anything under 1 ohm just to fiery for my taste,but if you haven't tried this triple twisted coil wrapped around a small mandrel I'd give it a go,first one I did was .69 ohms and I bet you can get it much lower.I find that this triple twisted coil when finished is really tough and can even be mounted without the mandrel.For the wire twisting,you should see that if you spin the single strand first as I described that the bottom set of pliers/grips will actually break the wire when its spun enough,so its a sure sign that the wire is tensioned enough,you can use the wire tensioning technique for any application where you want to stiffen,straighten or tension wire,thicker the wire more turns needed thats all.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

